# Happy birthday/Per molts anys, Panjabigator



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sean,

hi! I've just seen it's your birtday today! 22 and with your feet almost on Catalan ground! 

Panja, és sempre un plaer molt gran tenir-te i llegir-te en el nostre petit gran fòrum de català. És fascinant i sorprenent pensar que un jovenet de Florida amb orígens en el Punjab SAP CATALÀ! Brutal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quan siguis a Vic, ja ho saps, fes-nos una visiteta, que ben segur la Mei, la Betu, jo, etc. estarem encantades de fer-te de padrinetes 

Have a very happy birthday and welcome to Catalonia!

TPS

By the way, did you know that Septembre 24th is "la Mercè", Barcelona's big day?​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, PANJABIGATOR!!*


----------



## panjabigator

Tradu, quina alegria veure que em has començat un nou fil per el meu aniversari!!!! Moltes gracies i no puc esperar fins que arribi a Vic!  Et trucaré quan vinc!

Rayines, gracias por tu mensaje!  Siempre me ayudás en el foro y esto ha sido bastante generoso regalo!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Top of the birthday to you, panjabigator!! Live long as we are always happy to see you around


----------



## Antpax

Per molt anys!!!! Encara que no hem coincidit molt, jo he aprés molt gràcies a las teves preguntes.

Una abraçada. Estic segur que disfrutaràs molt en Catalunya amb les noies del forum .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## cherine

Muy feliz cumple, querido Sean 

I'm also very happy for you that you're going to Spain, I hope you have great fun there. Barcelona is simply wonderful.

My you have a great birthday today, and very happy days and years to come


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Per molts anys Panja. 

Quan siguis a Vic 
aprofita i menja molt pa de pessic.

MOlts records.

RIU


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Quan siguis a Vic
> aprofita i menja molt pa de pessic.


 
I hope that you are not a vegetarian, Panja: the _fuet de Vic_ (a typical Catalan dry sausage) is one of the most sublime delicacies on earth!


----------



## alexacohen

Dear Panj,
Am I too late for the party?? No? Ah, well, then,  

(You are lucky NOT to be here, because I do sing rather out of tune).

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, DEAR PANJ!*

Ale


----------



## heidita

Un saludo también desde Madrid. ¡¡Menudo festejo te hubieras podido tirar en la "Noche en blanco"!! Pero lo mismo no te hizo ninguna falta, con tu edad cualquier sitio es bueno para celebrarlo. 

Felicidades!!


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Panja!!!


----------



## Joannes

Per molts anys, panjabigator. I greatly benefit from (the answers to) your questions in the Catalan forum. And you're a very _aimable_ forero elsewhere too.  

Barcelona eh? If conditions are favourable I might run into you over there.  I'm sure you'll have a great time. Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, Panj! Muita saúde, paz e amor!
22? Uau, quase que na 3a idade já! (brincadeira)


----------



## betulina

*PER MOLTS ANYS, SEAN!!!!*

  

Que tinguis un dia fantàstic i un any encara millor!!!

M'alegro moltíssim que les coses es vagin arreglant i que finalment puguis venir! T'ho passaràs genial!!! Quan tingui un moment t'escric!!! 

Una abraçada, jovenet!! 
​


----------



## panjabigator

Setwale!  Thank you very much for your kind words!  I'll be sure to pester you once I have the courage/time/resources to learn Russian!  Give me another 6 years! 

Antpax:  Moltes gràcies pel teu post!  Sí no ens hem coincidit massa però I'll keep one eye open for you in the future! 

Cherine!  Shukran for your good wishes!  I do plan to visit Morocco while I'm close, so you can be sure to find some rather basic questions in the Arabic forum!

RIU!  Sí, la menja és ho que m'emociona més que tot!  Segurament menjaré totes les coses típicament catalanes!  

Alexa, hehe I have heard too many out-of-tune birthday song renditions in my life, so most assuredly one more would barely hurt.  Just be safe, I'll bring a pair of ear plugs!  Practice your Do Re Me's...you have 4 weeks

Heidi:  No es estoy bien seguro pero lo que Google me dice es que "La Noche de Blanca" es una playa.  No me importa que venga con una demora...me tiraré un festejo a una playa en Florida! O mejor...dos, uno aquí y la otra allá en mi honor!

Chics:  Gracias!  Me alegra que escojas un caimán!  Me parecía que nadie aqui supiera que mi nombre es una combinación de un caimán y mi idioma!  Awesome

Joannes:  Thank you friend!  Let me know when you'll be in Spain!  I'd love to meet another forero!

Vanda:  Obrigado amiga!  Eu leio os teus posts com freqüência i gostaria de aprender mais português de vocês!  Y haha pela brincadeira, me há fedo rir!

Gràcies Betu!  Sí ara puc dormir sense la tensió del visat, ara només em preocupa com puc passar el meu temps allà! Estic emocionat a conèixer-os!


----------



## panjabigator

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I hope that you are not a vegetarian, Panja: the _fuet de Vic_ (a typical Catalan dry sausage) is one of the most sublime delicacies on earth!



Luckily for you and me, I just don't eat beef.  Wikipedia says that this is a Pork sausage, so we're good!


----------



## Cecilio

*Feliç aniversari, Panajbigator!!*


----------



## Mei

Iiiiieeepsss... Per molts anys Sean!!  Ens veiem aviat per aquí! Petons!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, panjabigator.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias Fernando, Mei, y Cecilio!  Your birthday wishes are very much appreciated and remind me of what an amazing forum we have!


----------



## Jana337

*Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám and welcome to Firefox. 
*


----------



## dn88

It's kinda too late, but

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *


----------



## panjabigator

It's never too late!  Why, I interpret this message as a wish in advance for next year


----------



## Fernita

Happy birthday and happy life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I´m sorry I´m so late...shame on me!!!!!!

I send you a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nichec

panjabigator said:


> It's never too late! Why, I interpret this message as a wish in advance for next year


 
In that case, I want to post here too 

*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, entonces te puedo felicitar yo también, aunque sea tarde: jepi berzdei! Y felicidades también por tu avatar, es magnífico!


----------



## Eva Maria

Admirat Panjabigator,

Als/ A les catalan(e)s ens encanta conèixer persones forànies que sàpiguen apreciar i valorar la nostra llengua; i a més un noi tan allunyat físicament i culturalment del nostre país, tan jove com tu i ja tan savi! 

Per molts anys i no paris de compartir amb tot(e)s nosaltres tot el que saps (i també el poc que no saps!)

KissPetó (encreuament catalano-americà),

Eva Maria

PS: La Montse Traductora del Poble Sec (o *Montse* per excel·lència) és ideal per adonar-se abans que ningú del postaniversari de pràcticament tothom, i fins i tot de qui compleix anys! (Falta emoticona “Queen of WR” portant una banda reial amb els colors del Nàstic especial per a ella!)


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies a Jonquilser i a Eva Maria (i a tothom) per totes les vostres amables paraules. És realment un plaer parlar amb i compartir totes les meus dubtes amb vosaltres!


----------

